# Anyone manage to get in Kempton?



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Arrrgggggg got there at 11am....saw queue......started walking to the back...walking, walking, walking.....and even more walking - longest queue I have ever seen lol.
After waiting for a while - decided to go to the front to ask how long the wait may be - was told from where I was standing about 4 hrs - there may be a chance I would not get in as they had closed the doors due to the halls being too full - so would have towait till enough ppl left before the queue started to go down.
So as it was my daughters - b-day, didn't want her to spend it waiting in line lol.....SOoooooO how was it??
Did anyone get in there ..... if so - what did they get??


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Yep got in okay. Saw your hubs and the kids but didn't see you.

It did start to clear after an hour or so.

Not too bad, but a weak showing on the frog front.

I was bad:blush:
2 Brazil tincs and 2 Surinam tincs. All the leucs had sold before I'd even got in!

And the O/H fell in love with Uromaystx:flrt: so we had to get him as well:whip:
Not much else on the frog front. Andrew from pollywog had some nice Euro tree frogs youngsters.

WAAAAYYYY too many snakes for my tastes.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

kroot said:


> Yep got in okay. Saw your hubs and the kids but didn't see you.
> 
> It did start to clear after an hour or so.
> 
> ...


After 20 mins - my nephew said he saw you in the queue nearish to the front...so I went to hunt you down w/o joy..lol.
Ahhhhh very naughty indeed!! did you see any rarer phase pdfs?
Was gonna bring my juvie R imitators 'Orange panguana' to trade there - phew lucky I changed my mind - would have stressed them out for no reason.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got back. The show was good but there wasnt very much for amphibians. There was pollywog and a guy selling a few darts but nothing else. loads of snakes a geckos. Got a massive peice of flat cork bark though for £20 and two corns. I was a bit dissapointed that no-one was really selling any plants there, will have to get them elsewhere.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah i was hoping to get some frogs at the show, i was dissapointed there werent any broms and not many tree frogs..was looking for a milk frog..shame really, saw a few darts but there were only 4 or 5 if that, i thought that the place was nice for a show to be held in but the variation of reptiles and amphibs was weak in my opinion. we got there at 9.30 and got in ok, 10.30 opening and was in within 5 mins..so best eb early next time guys its a lot easie than waiting for years ina car park..i really hope every one got in before the end of the day.:no1:.. xx


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Just got back. The show was good but there wasnt very much for amphibians. There was pollywog and a guy selling a few darts but nothing else. loads of snakes a geckos. Got a massive peice of flat cork bark though for £20 and two corns. I was a bit dissapointed that no-one was really selling any plants there, will have to get them elsewhere.


If you like cork bark - theres a reptile shop in Surbiton 'Kingston Aquatics' that sell really nice large pieces of cork for about £4 per KG - thats the cheapest I have found in UK.


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, we were 6th in queue so got in straight away we had got there at 9am , and yes it was really poor for frogs which we had mainly gone for so sick of seeing snake after snake! 

we did get a trio of auratus and 2 solid orange galacs from simon townesend and a trio of asian tree frogs from pollywog but really wanted some more pdf's , think its going to have to be Hamm for darts isn't it the u.k just has none apart from the norm 

suzanne


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Only PDFs were leucs which sold out, Small selection of tincs including some nice azures.

V.poor on the frog front through. Not much at all. As Arwen said still looks to be European shows for a selection.

I think you may have lost a hand if you turned up with imitators


----------



## skyrat (Feb 20, 2010)

I got there 10.30 and it was an hour in the queue at that point. They were starting to talk about 1 in 1 out as i got to the front.
I picked up a nice pair of azureus from simon(i rushed around inside to find him) and i did see some tricolours elsewhere but i think that was it darts wise. 
so while i got what i was after it wasnt a great show for froggy types.
lee


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I got there at about 12:30 managed to get into the show for about 1:30 but it was so busy! But saying that by about 2pm all of the queues outside had gone. 
I was a bit dissapointed by the lack of frogs as well.

Got my OH a leopard gecko though called edna. 
This is her, she is some crazy morph!









But I won a terrarium in the raffle!!!!! :2thumb: And my mum has even said I can buy something to fill it as long as I wait until my room as been redone and sorted, which may take a few months but O well. I want to make a nice natural looking tank for some tree frog of sorts!

I tried to look out for everyone but couldnt see anyone  , I met some mates I wasnt looking for though.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> I got there at about 12:30 managed to get into the show for about 1:30 but it was so busy! But saying that by about 2pm all of the queues outside had gone.
> I was a bit dissapointed by the lack of frogs as well.
> 
> Got my OH a leopard gecko though called edna.
> ...


 
Nice one!! Very pretty leo, they're so cute.


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

arrived about 11.30 - saw the queues and went to the pub with some other RFUK'ers, returned about 2.15pm to walk in with no queuing and a discounted entry fee. 

was quite a pleasant show - but was expecting more. Disappointed at the lack of amphibians, and bored by the amount of Royals. 

purchased: crickets, snake bedding, snake bowl and pinkies.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Did anyone else see the Budgetts frogs?! OMG they're amazing!!! So cute and hilarious to look at.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Did anyone else see the Budgetts frogs?! OMG they're amazing!!! So cute and hilarious to look at.


They are so strange looking! 

I was sooo tempted by the tree frogs as well!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> They are so strange looking!
> 
> I was sooo tempted by the tree frogs as well!


Yeah they were soooo cute, absolutely tiny though, I don't know whether I'd be comfortable with frogs quite that small cos I'd be scared I'd either lose them or squish them!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yeah they were soooo cute, absolutely tiny though, I don't know whether I'd be comfortable with frogs quite that small cos I'd be scared I'd either lose them or squish them!


 
Yeah i know what you mean! I was thinking the same things about the baby spiders! How do they not squish them when seperating them!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sooo glad i didnt go now! It would have been a complete waste of a 4 hour drive :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Did anyone see the CITES bit with the stuffed animals. It was horrible


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Eurgh. I spent the day with these two losers from the forum. Couldn't get rid of them!

I thought it was pretty good actually. Tons of corns and leopard geckos though if you're into that. The chameleons are awesome too.

I got myself a new mantis. Gorgeous little ('pointless') thing that is sitting on some ficus in a sweetie jar :thumb:

I really really really wanted one of those Budgett's.

and a panther chameleon.

and (in retrospect) a milk snake.

I HELD A SNAKE AND I HAVE/HAD A PHOBIA OF THEM!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Did anyone see the CITES bit with the stuffed animals. It was horrible


Did I see it? I bought a gorilla coat from them.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I went for a nose, didnt have to queue that long at Hamm unbelieveable. Like everyone said really poor show on the amphibians side, makes me think i might have to get breeding again and do some shows next year if i get time.
Nice to catch up with a few people though so worth the trip


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> I went for a nose, didnt have to queue that long at Hamm unbelieveable. Like everyone said really poor show on the amphibians side, *makes me think i might have to get breeding again and do some shows next year if i get time.*
> Nice to catch up with a few people though so worth the trip


YES! Do it!

It's a shame I missed you, richie! I was with Matt and Manda almost all day (the dorks I have to hang around with, ey?) haha and they said they saw you when I was off looking for my lost friend or something.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> YES! Do it!
> 
> It's a shame I missed you, richie! I was with Matt and Manda almost all day (the dorks I have to hang around with, ey?) haha and they said they saw you when I was off looking for my lost friend or something.


yer i did ask where you were but they said they had been trying to get rid of you all day or something :whistling2:

no would have been nice to have met you


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> yer i did ask where you were but they said they had been trying to get rid of you all day or something :whistling2:
> 
> no would have been nice to have met you


hahahaha. I bet they did. Nah it was great fun hanging out with them. Eventhough manda did call me 'flan' at one point.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish I could of found any of you! We will all have to arrange a proper meet up soon.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

There weren`t many people selling amphibians but that is the state of the hobby not the show.People are more interested in Leopard Geckos and Bearded Dragons.
there are enough people on here keeping Red Eyes,Fire Bellies and Axolotyls,why not breed them and sell them at the show next year?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

colinm said:


> There weren`t many people selling amphibians but that is the state of the hobby not the show.People are more interested in Leopard Geckos and Bearded Dragons.
> there are enough people on here keeping Red Eyes,Fire Bellies and Axolotyls,why not breed them and sell them at the show next year?


i want to breed my red eyes so badly good idea!


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i am glad that i didnt go in the end i really hate queing , and phibs still seem so under estimated which i dont know why . 

flan i am looking in to getting a mantis soon i like the congo green .


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

rhys s said:


> i am glad that i didnt go in the end i really hate queing , and phibs still seem so under estimated which i dont know why .
> 
> flan i am looking in to getting a mantis soon i like the congo green .


I love them. They are so interesting. Easy to care for too.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I went got bored waiting suggested the trip to pub. Which was well worth the trip then returned to the show got in for the discount price and got a pair of sub adult Azureus from Simon.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought a pair of dead leaf mantids today aswell


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Got to say that going to Kempton today has inspired me to get back into breeding amphibians. Think a visit across the channel is on the cards in the next few months!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I bought a pair of dead leaf mantids today aswell


Ah man that sucks. Why didn't you check if they were alive first.

(ha)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man that sucks. Why didn't you check if they were alive first.
> 
> (ha)


Haha what with them and the dyeing dart frogs


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I bought a pair of dead leaf mantids today aswell


 
They were really cool. Are mantids hard to look after?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Haha what with them and the dyeing dart frogs


hahaha I remember somebody saying that they'd bought some dyeing dart frogs once and somebody replied saying 'why did you buy a frog if you knew it was dying?'


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> They were really cool. Are mantids hard to look after?


I got a giant asian mantis. The guy got the adult female out and asked if I wanted to hold her. I was like...

erm... YES!

She was gorgeous so I bought a smallun for £8.

They like room temperature and a gentle spraying every day. Other than that.... easy peasy. Mine'll live in a sweet jar.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha I remember somebody saying that they'd bought some dyeing dart frogs once and somebody replied saying 'why did you buy a frog if you knew it was dying?'


Was it you Flanagan?
:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I got a giant asian mantis. The guy got the adult female out and asked if I wanted to hold her. I was like...
> 
> erm... YES!
> 
> ...


Im up for Portsmouth mine were 8 each two from metamorphes the tanks he had the big females in were what I bought but bigger , Portsmouth sounds good to me


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got velvet mites too did anyone see them


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like I didn't miss out....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks like I didn't miss out....


Phib-wise nah you didn't. You did miss the Fiji banded iguanas though.

OM NOM NOM.

Come to the Portsmouth show if you can!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks like I didn't miss out....


You did cos you didn't get to meet me! I can imagine you would have been angered by the lack of phibs and hit someone.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> You did cos you didn't get to meet me! I can imagine you would have been angered by the lack of phibs and hit someone.


Probably me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, probably. My dart frogs......will I ever get them!?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, probably. My dart frogs......will I ever get them!?


Bring it.

No you never will.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, probably. My dart frogs......will I ever get them!?


At Pompey show! DO IT. I do think the idea of a phibby friend meeting day would be cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been to Pompey and it was full of poor people.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> At Pompey show! DO IT. I do think the idea of a phibby friend meeting day would be cool.


Me too.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been to Pompey and it was full of poor people.


I'll be there so...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been to Pompey and it was full of poor people.


Haha well we don't have to venture into the town to get to the show I don't think. I don't know anything about it, hopefully they'll have plants!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh also, the show is a few days after my birthday, so remember to bring presents/buy me things.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Whens the pompey show?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Mid October. Can't remember the exact date. I quite like Portsmouth.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

24th.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pompey isn't far and my corn snake loving friend will probably go as she lives nearby.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Oh also, the show is a few days after my birthday, so remember to bring presents/buy me things.


 
When is your birthday, as its a few days after mine as well : victory:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> When is your birthday, as its a few days after mine as well : victory:


Nineteenf! When's yours and how old will you be? I'll be 22!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Nineteenf! When's yours and how old will you be? I'll be 22!


cool! Mine is on the 20th (The date is awesome this year. 20.10.2010 : victory I will be 23 years young :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Eeeeek. 28 soon...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> cool! Mine is on the 20th (The date is awesome this year. 20.10.2010 : victory I will be 23 years young :whistling2:


Woohoo we almost share the same birthday! I only know like one other person with the same birthday as me, I say know, I haven't seen her since I left school in 2005.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Eeeeek. 28 soon...


OLD!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Woohoo we almost share the same birthday! I only know like one other person with the same birthday as me, I say know, I haven't seen her since I left school in 2005.


Woo!! Everyone should buy both of us presents at portsmouth :whistling2:

The nearest for me is a first who is a week younger than me!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been to Pompey and it was full of poor people.


id say i take offence but yea portsmouth is basicly the place that dreams go to die :devil:

on the other hand the show is in havant 1 min walk from me:Na_Na_Na_Na: and thats a lovely little town unfortunately located a stones throw away from the biggest pikey breeding ground in the world


----------

